# sound quality of a spare tire mounted sub



## red_ghost

I was thinking of mounting a subwoofer in my spare tire well in the trunk so I can get rid of my box and make use of this space. How will the quality be in comparison to a regular box? Will it be significantly worse?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 31 2011, 04:02 PM~19747957
> *I was thinking of mounting a subwoofer in my spare tire well in the trunk so I can get rid of my box and make use of this space.  How will the quality be in comparison to a regular box?  Will it be significantly worse?
> *


hey bro what kind of sub. and take a meausre of inside the well for me and i will draw you out a box. lx wx h is all i need. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

if the woofer is in the rec space it wil play fine regardles of placement..for the most part..best way to do a well is to make a top plate and line the factory steel w some good deadner..simple


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 31 2011, 05:51 PM~19749034
> *if the woofer is in the rec space it wil play fine regardles of placement..for the most part..best way to do a well is to make a top plate and line the factory steel w some good deadner..simple
> *


fiber glass the well and build a lid for it. that way it is sealed up nice..


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 31 2011, 10:59 PM~19752166
> *fiber glass the well and build a lid for it. that way it is sealed up nice..
> *


most likely it will just be wood over the whole trunk floor. My whole trunkwill be button tuft.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 1 2011, 07:47 AM~19754837
> *most likely it will just be wood over the whole trunk floor.  My whole trunkwill be button tuft.
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

i have an alpine mrd-605 amp and a kicker cvr10 now. Obviously i'm not going for super loud sound. I was thinking of upgrading to a cvr12 or some other 12" sub. any suggestions? also would it help if I mount the sub upside down?


----------



## Peezy_421

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 1 2011, 11:18 AM~19756167
> *i have an alpine mrd-605 amp and a kicker cvr10 now.  Obviously i'm not going for super loud sound.  I was thinking of upgrading to a cvr12 or some other 12" sub.  any suggestions?  also would it help if I mount the sub upside down?
> *


12" Alpine R, enough said.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Feb 1 2011, 11:41 AM~19756317
> *12" Alpine R, enough said.
> *


as long as the box in the tire well is sealed up tight what ever you will put in there will jam for sure..how much air space do you have in there bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 1 2011, 01:18 PM~19756167
> *i have an alpine mrd-605 amp and a kicker cvr10 now.  Obviously i'm not going for super loud sound.  I was thinking of upgrading to a cvr12 or some other 12" sub.  any suggestions?  also would it help if I mount the sub upside down?*


It would give you extra box volume, which is going to be critical for what your wanting to do. I would guess that you'd be lucky to get 1 maybe 1.25 cubic foot to work with. Measure the diameter and depth of the well. You may have to invert it anyways for magnet clearance.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2011, 01:03 PM~19756915
> *It would give you extra box volume, which is going to be critical for what your wanting to do. I would guess that you'd be lucky to get 1 maybe 1.25 cubic foot to work with. Measure the diameter and epth of the well. You may have to invert it anyways for magnet clearance.
> *


inspace like that two kicker comp 10 or 12 will work great. just add 1 pound of polly fill from walmart. it will act like there is more air space for the subs and help control them.. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2011, 02:03 PM~19756915
> *It would give you extra box volume, which is going to be critical for what your wanting to do. I would guess that you'd be lucky to get 1 maybe 1.25 cubic foot to work with. Measure the diameter and depth of the well. You may have to invert it anyways for magnet clearance.
> *


the good thing about my well is it isn't circular. Its long and rectangular :biggrin: I am still drawing my plans.


----------



## elite auto customs

> the good thing about my well is it isn't circular. Its long and rectangular :biggrin: I am still drawing my plans.
> [/quote lx wx h get that number. divided by 1728=air space.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 2 2011, 11:13 AM~19765732
> *the good thing about my well is it isn't circular.  Its long and rectangular :biggrin:  I am still drawing my plans.
> *


Is it one of the wells that the tire stands up in like a G-body?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 2 2011, 12:35 PM~19766809
> *Is it one of the wells that the tire stands up in like a G-body?
> *


nope, it lays flat. I'll try to remember to get some pics I'm estimating it 24 long, 16 wide, by 7 high. But I'm just pulling those numbers out of the air.

i was thinking a alpine type r 12" 4 ohms, and having both voice coils running in a series. That would be running at 2 ohms, and the amp would be pumping out all 600w rms.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 2 2011, 11:13 AM~19767062
> *i was thinking a alpine type r 12" 4 ohms, and having both voice coils running in a series.  That would be running at 2 ohms, and the amp would be pumping out all 600w rms.
> *



I think you mean Parallel. Series would give you 8 ohms


----------



## AGUILAR3

btw, here are a few Google search results for building a spare tire well enclosure


http://www.lowrideredge.com/tech/0112lre_b...sure/index.html


http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/i-c-e-elect...ots-o-pics.html


http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?p=28928666


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 2 2011, 01:25 PM~19767137
> *I think you mean Parallel. Series would give you 8 ohms
> *


my bad


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

do a single sa-8 in there they only need .6 vented..the 600w u got will work well.and there only 100 bucks each


----------



## red_ghost

i have pics on my phone, but the cable for it is at work. I'll post pics tomorrow. I have a ton of room. volume shouldn't be an issue. would a polk sr-124dc sound better than the type r with 600w rms?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19780839
> *i have pics on my phone, but the cable for it is at work.  I'll post pics tomorrow.  I have a ton of room.  volume shouldn't be an issue.  would a polk sr-124dc sound better than the type r with 600w rms?
> *


any thing will sound good as long as your box is built right .. how much air space is there in there did you ever figure out..


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 2 2011, 04:39 PM~19769258
> *do a single sa-8 in there they only need .6 vented..the 600w u got will work well.and there only 100 bucks each
> *


 :werd: 
SUNDOWN IS GREAT


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 4 2011, 08:24 AM~19785355
> *:werd:
> SUNDOWN IS GREAT
> *


fuck yeah


----------



## red_ghost




----------



## OUTHOPU

Dam that is much bigger than I guessed it would be. Now get the length width and depth measured so we know how much air space you have to work with.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 4 2011, 12:58 PM~19788059
> *Dam that is much bigger than I guessed it would be. Now get the length width and depth measured so we know how much air space you have to work with.
> *


that space bro if my math is right should be around 1.3 cubes. after sub displacement. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

maybe an sa-10?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 08:17 AM~19794041
> *maybe an sa-10?
> *


two 8 inch l5 or l7 would work bro.. hey do what is in you price range. in that air space you can do a lot..its up too you.. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 11:17 AM~19794041
> *maybe an sa-10?
> *


do it


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2011, 10:31 AM~19794296
> *do it
> *


Will I notice a difference between that and my kicker? I"m pretty ignorant when it comes to stereo stuff.


----------



## red_ghost

to mount the mdf to the top of the fiberglass outline of the spare tire well, can I use silicone caulk?


----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782562
> *any thing will sound good as long as your box is built right .. how much air space is there in there did you ever figure out..
> *


 :uh: no anything will not sound great...
do yourself a favor bro(topic starter)
dont get no kicker or jl or any other crap
get some real subs like sundown, re audio, image dynamics etc... 
i guarantee they'll sound way better and last forever.


----------



## red_ghost

i got an sa12 4 ohm dvc


----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 18 2011, 01:13 PM~20122599
> *i got an sa12 4 ohm dvc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
fuck ya... 

good choice.. 

that hit hard, sound great, and last forever,
just make sure to install correctly and ur set..


----------

